# Short Hair



## CharlieM (Jan 20, 2013)

So my 8-9 month old retriever has literally short wirey hair all over except a large tuft to his back and his butt! His hair is so short on his back I can barely run my fingers through! Am I doing something wrong? Is he just shedding bad? He doesn't even look like a retriever anymore!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's normal for a lot of Golden's his age to have a shorter coat. He is just in that growth stage where they don't have a lot of coat. By the time he is 2 years he will have grown a fuller coat and feathering.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's normal at this stage. He is losing mostly his undercoat and starting to grow in his adult coat which can take anywhere from 1 - 2 years. Each golden is different, some grow the coats faster than others. Don't worry too much about it, it will all sort out in time.:wave:


----------



## CharlieM (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys... I am pretty sure I am the most worried puppy owner ever haha!
I just can't wait to see his long coat come in! He definitely went through the "blowing" out stage... I can't believe how much hair came off of him!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I was worried about that with Ripley too! But I swear I woke up one day and he had long hair! In my sig picture I think he is 11 months and in this picture he is around 7-8 months. Now his hair is twice as long and thick as it is in my sig picture in his chest area and neck /shoulders at almost 16 months


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

When my sweet girl died in February, I went back and looked at old pictures of her. And I was shocked at how she looked at about 6-8 months old. Fur just like your guy - short, no feathers yet. I didn't even remember that. But she grew a total normal Golden coat. Your guy will, too.


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

My Finley has that tuft of hair on his back that grows faster than the rest... it eventually gets a funny part it in, I call it Dawson Leary...


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester is a year old and still has short hair I remember at one point I thought his tail would never feather up now it's the only part of his body full of feathers lol. And he's a year old by the way


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Two of my three Golden's do not have typical long flowing hair. They are both field line Golden's and actually I prefer this hair as it does not pick up stickers and briars as bad as my long haired guy. 

I do not consider this at all when looking for a pup, I do look for the best breeder and pedigree I can afford, but the coat is incidental to me. Below is a picture of our 10 years old female....Maddie (Dee)


----------

